# B+W XS-Pro Digital ND Vario MRC nano Filter (1-5 Stop Exposure Reduction)



## Dylan777 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi guys,
Have you ever try this B&W filter before? To have option from 1-5 exposure reduction is quite unique. I'm worry it might affect the IQ. I always have positive experience with BW, but haven't try this yet.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/905891-REG/b_w_661075251_72mm_xs_pro_nano_mc_nd_vario.html

Thanks
Dylan


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 24, 2014)

No, but I have a Schneider (parent company of B&W) variND filter (up to 11 stops, see link below). IQ is fine, but max ND affect is a function of lens focal length. At 24mm, I could get about 2-3 stops minimum before X-banding happens (depends where the sun is) . With the 70-200 II at 200mm, I was getting about 7-8 minimum.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/851445-REG/Schneider_68_031177_77mm_True_Match_Vari_ND_Filter.html/?m=Y&gclid=CIDI6dSj-L0CFYZAMgod-lcAJA

You might want to check whether or not the outer diameter is the same as for both sections. Although mine fits a 77mm lens, it's diameter is 96mm at the front to reduce vignetting for WA lenses.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 24, 2014)

Random Orbits said:


> No, but I have a Schneider (parent company of B&W) variND filter (up to 11 stops, see link below). IQ is fine, but max ND affect is a function of lens focal length. At 24mm, I could get about 2-3 stops minimum before X-banding happens (depends where the sun is) . With the 70-200 II at 200mm, I was getting about 7-8 minimum.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/851445-REG/Schneider_68_031177_77mm_True_Match_Vari_ND_Filter.html/?m=Y&gclid=CIDI6dSj-L0CFYZAMgod-lcAJA
> 
> You might want to check whether or not the outer diameter is the same as for both sections. Although mine fits a 77mm lens, it's diameter is 96mm at the front to reduce vignetting for WA lenses.



Thanks Random Orbits for the info


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 24, 2014)

Random Orbits said:


> You might want to check whether or not the outer diameter is the same as for both sections. Although mine fits a 77mm lens, it's diameter is 96mm at the front to reduce vignetting for WA lenses.



Looks like the 1-5 stop is the same - slim extra-wide mount. Might preclude use of a lens hood, which is not desirable as often when I'm using an ND filter, the sun is somewhere around...


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Jun 13, 2014)

I am thinking of getting this to use with the 16-35 f/4. Would you guys know if this vignettes on the 17-40 or similar?


----------

